
Wire App is exploiting the open source community (Cross-Origin restrictions) - hannaysteve
https://github.com/caura/wire/issues/7
======
cocktailpeanuts
Sounds shady, but I think the real problem isn't that Wire is exploiting the
open source community, but that OP is somehow still willing to work on a
project that is clearly close-sourced.

If their server is close-sourced like OP stated, then why is he building on
their platform to begin with? There are plenty of other open source chat
protocols much more dedicated to being open.

My point is, sounds like the solution to this problem isn't to get Wire to
open up CORS but to move on to another truly open project.

